# Am I being Scammed: This is my first Mac



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

Hello All

I require your opinions on a e-bay situation regarding the purchase of a i-book 12" IBook G3(M6497): 800 MHz - 128 MB RAM - 30GB HARD DRIVE - DUAL USB 

I've never owned a Mac before but needed a laptop simply for note taking. I was amazed at how easy it was to install open office and x11. I've fallen in love with my little beater and don't want to return it. But thats another matter

I purchased a i-book g3 on e-bay that was supposed to come with a 800mhz/128ram/30gig HD

After receiving the item I checked the system profile and it stated that it was a 500mhz

I e-mailed the seller confronting him with the discrepency. Here is his response.

Dear Mathew,
Hi.
Don't get upset just for a minor thing like CPU speed, which is a
variable factor on loads.
In working aspect, 500 ~ 800 MHz. won't make much of a difference.
It is everyone's expereince on iBooks/Powerbooks as against laptops.

Even laptops won't show exact CPU speed. Depends upon motherboard support.
Its Motherboard may be supporting only upto 500 MHz, although
installed CPU may be of higher speed.
In such case/cases, display will show mother board supported CPU
speed. That may be the case.

Example: In laptops, Bios shows always higher and displayed CPU speed
in Device Manager is far lower.
Reason is: load drain and or motherboard support which may be lower
than installed CPU..

*****More important: The iBook works perfect with huge 30 GB($40 plus)
Hard Drive. NOT D.O.A.*****
LCD screen bezel was ok when shipped.

The installed processor inside is 800 MHz. for sure.
It can be upgraded to any higher MHz.
But if moboard supports upto 500 MHz, it will show only 500 MHz.

You could open & peep inside if you have the confidence to put it back
in the same working condition.
It is guaranteed ONLY NOT TO BE D.O.A. If mishandled, seller is not responsble.

If NOT satisfied(it gets sold for around $200 plus + S & H) return it
for refund "according to our rules".
Ask for RMA # before returning. S & H are not refundable - NOTE.

SECOND E-MAIL:

CPU inside your iBook is 800 MHz. bcoz my reliable technician installed it.
Its jumper might have been set to 500 MHz. by my OS installer
technician, to avoid overheating problem.

My techie always plays safe, bcoz once he had overclocked a CPU over
by just 100 MHz. & it had crashed.

If you wish, you can overclock it to 800 MHz. or even to 1 GHz. at
your own risk.
Avoid overheating of CPU by overclocking it.
Overclocking will lessen lifespan of ANY CPU.

Form your own conclusions and then act accordingly.
I will explain it to paypal as they know overclocking and
underclocking of CPU Speeds fully.

If you wish to return it, please ask for RMA # first and then return
for refund per rules.
If it has been mishandled in any way, it can be found out by careful checking.
Any expenses to bring it back to original shipped condition will be recovered.

Read all my feedbacks, which speak for me. I deal mainly with PISMOS.


Basically is there any truth to what he is saying? Is it possible that it is a 800mhz and is just showing up as a 500mhz.

I would not have paid the price that I did knowing that it was not a 800mhz processor.

Any feed back is very helpful. I love my new Mac even if it is a bit old.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The seller is full of ****. End of story. You got scammed good. Confront him again.

The iBooks do not "vary" between two speeds - that's by far the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. He also speaks about setting jumpers - sorry, there are no jumpers to set on iBooks. _You cannot change the processor on ANY iBook._

*I deal mainly with PISMOS.*

I bet he does... 

His entire email, start to finish, is BS. I'm hard pressed to find any truth in there.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You got ripped off.

And the difference between 500 and 800MHz WILL be noticable. If it were a difference between say, 1.25GHz and 1.5GHz G4 it would not be a big issue. But at the ultra-bottom scale of a G3 clock frequency where you're at IT WILL.

Lars is right; there is no chipping on the CPUs nor even system controlled idle downclocking like on the G5 CPUs.

Besides, you bidded and your price threshold was based on a 800MHz G3. What would your threshold have been if you were bidding on a 500MHz G3? LESS. That's for sure.

Disgusting tptptptp


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

I'll 3rd those opinions, 500Mhz != 800Mhz


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

The seller misrepresented his product, period.

The difference between a 500MHz iBook and an 800MHz iBook is three model generations, so you're missing out on faster bus speed and a better graphics chip as well as the CPU speed.

Check Low End Mac

Guide to iBooks

for specs and also for prices on equivalent machines. You could try hitting the seller up for a partial refund, though he doesn't sound too honest.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like the previous posters have covered it pretty much, but I definitely agree - you got ripped off. You were shipped an item you didn't bid on - they are two completely different machines, generations apart as already mentioned. I am an eBay seller and I would highly recommend you report this to eBay as well as slam the seller with negative feedback - unless he refunds your money AND the shipping and handling. This is not a normal return as per "their rules" - he sent the wrong product and it shouldn't be up to you to burden any of the costs associated with this. 

I know you said you've gotten attached to the iBook, but fair is fair. He should send you the correct item without any argument. Also, remember this - sellers can no longer leave you as a buyer negative feedback so he can't get on there and lie about you as a buyer once you've left him negative feedback.

This is the kind of situation that taints the online buying experience for too many people, even though 99% of the time it's just fine and works out perfectly for both parties. Let us know how this pans out for you. Good luck!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

makuribu said:


> The seller misrepresented his product, period.
> 
> The difference between a 500MHz iBook and an 800MHz iBook is three model generations, so you're missing out on faster bus speed and a better graphics chip as well as the CPU speed.
> 
> ...


He's absolutely right. Slower buss speed, slower RAM, outdated GPU on the 500 vs the 800 which can run OS X's Quartz Extreme but the 500 CANNOT, and the stock drive on the 500 is 10GB optional to 20GB -- but the 800 starts at 20 and options to 30 (what did you win d up with??) ... it's all bad.

As for a partial refund? I would refuse such a notion and make every effort to get your money back! You will NOT want to use a 500MHz G3. And YOU are responsible for shipping back?? WOW! What nerve!

As far as I am concerned that system is a BOAT ANCHOR... and I'll bet that the seller knows it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Ouch, that sucks. Total scam. Sorry.

The sooner you report this the better.



> It is guaranteed ONLY NOT TO BE D.O.A.


Don't let this person get away with spouting nonsense like this. If they advertised it as 800mHz that's what you paid for. 

Also, I'm not certain, but if the processor was upgraded (a nearly impossible task in the iBook series) it would show up in the hardware manager. There's no reason to think it wouldn't. And as far as I know the only G3 with an upgradable processor is the Pismo (so I think he's been rehearsing this line).

Best of luck.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

makuribu said:


> The difference between a 500MHz iBook and an 800MHz iBook is three model generations, so you're missing out on faster bus speed and a better graphics chip as well as the CPU speed.


However, the 500MHz iBook did not have the logic board problems of later machines, where the GPU chip becomes detached from the board causing video failure. There are always caveats.

For note taking and other general portable uses, a 500MHz is entirely adequate - but I would really put pressure on to get a partial refund, since the machine is less than what was promised.

Without the Airport card option, I wouldn't pay more than perhaps $75 for a 500MHz, especially since it has inadequate memory to run Panther (which needs 256MB) or Tiger (which really needs the maximum of 576MB/640MB depending on machine revision). With an original Airport card, the value would be higher, perhaps $15 or so for a machine in excellent condition.


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone for the insight and knowledge regarding the G3

Yes I have opended up a paypal dispute. Because it is a recent sale I am unable to open up a dispute with ebay untill may 31st and I am unable to leave neg feedback till tommorow.

I have requested a partial refund of 75$ dollar which would bring the purchase price to 125$. I am happy with that resolution if the seller chooses it.

I did state that I would not return the item till I received the full value + my shipping cost (which is the same as his). I must receive that amount 227.36 (total out of pocket expenses) before I return the item. By returning the item with his RMA I would not be elegible to receive my return shipping costs.

The sellers reponse to the paypal dispute center:

"The item was as described at the time of foam packing & shipping. If mishandled while unpacking, buyer is responsible for damages, if any.As to its CPU speed, it can be overclocked to 800 MHz, to suit description, although overclocking is not safe for the CPU. So to play safe, it is safe clocked to 500 MHz.Underclocking is safe. Overclocking may result in crash. Ask experts on over clocking of CPU's. If the items is returned back, REFUND action will be initiated as per our rules. Read its full details in our description, quite explanatory therein." 

He basically admits in the above statement that it was shipped without the 800mhz processor.

Yes I have kept all e-mails and can formulate a paper trail

If it is allowed in this forum, can anyone recommend a good used computer store that sells G3's maybe G4's. I'm in Toronto, Ontario. I'm going to avoid purchasing another Mac through e-bay for now.

Any further advise is greatly appreciated. Thanks again for all your comments, the users on this forum ROCK!!!!

cheers
M. Owen


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Got a link to the eBay auction?

If the description on the auction is as poorly written as his responses to your inquiries, then that is something to look for the next time you're shopping on eBay. How someone communicates at times says a _LOT_ about the person(s). Any auction or sale plastered with broken English and statements in general which make little or no sense should be completely avoided. Live and learn, unfortunately. Glad you got that PayPal dispute in motion.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Macowen said:


> If it is allowed in this forum, can anyone recommend a good used computer store that sells G3's maybe G4's. I'm in Toronto, Ontario. I'm going to avoid purchasing another Mac through e-bay for now.


Despite the usual retail suspects who are also ehMac members (Carbon, Clickon, Digital Prototype, etc.), you may need t search around for an older laptop such as what you're interested in. Consult this page of links:

LOGIC User Group Web Links


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

Lars said:


> Got a link to the eBay auction?
> 
> If the description on the auction is as poorly written as his responses to your inquiries, then that is something to look for the next time you're shopping on eBay. How someone communicates at times says a _LOT_ about the person(s). Any auction or sale plastered with broken English and statements in general which make little or no sense should be completely avoided. Live and learn, unfortunately. Glad you got that PayPal dispute in motion.


12" IBook G3: 800/128/30GB/CD Dr+Adapt+Batt & GOOD WKNG - (eBay.ca item 280228959162 end time 21-May-08 09:58:29 EDT)

Ebay item number = 280228959162

To note the seller did mention numerous times in this posting that it was 800mhz.

What should have tipped me off that it was not a 800mhz was the fact that it only came CDRW and not the combo drive. I did do research into the G3 before purchasing. But do to the fact that it was stated numerous times that the Unit was 800mhz I thought my fears were alleviated 

Cheers
Matt


----------



## fender_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

The scammer is full of BS.
If you paid via Paypal file a claim. Report him to eBay.
The item is not as described and you are entitled to get your money back.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Macowen said:


> What should have tipped me off that it was not a 800mhz was the fact that it only came CDRW and not the combo drive. I did do research into the G3 before purchasing. But do to the fact that it was stated numerous times that the Unit was 800mhz I thought my fears were alleviated


However, Apple did ship 800MHz machines with CD-R/Ws for educational use. But it stands that the seller did lie, the machine is obviously not an 800MHz machine. As for overclocking, a 500MHz machine can be bumped successfully to 550MHz, and even 600MHz with no ill effects. The bus can be changed from 66MHz to 100MHz, unless the added memory is only PC66. Almost all added memory will be PC133 these days, though one may find used PC100 as well.

So the only other thing to check - is the battery up to snuff if you really need portable usage? Original batteries will be aged by now, and may yield very little up time. The machine will work fine if you just need portability, and that you will be able to plug in wherever you are working. But if you really need to be disconnected, the battery will be a core issue. New batteries will range from $90-$120 or so - which is quite the investment. For myself, I bought an inverter for the car; and the HotSpot and the Library I frequent have convenient power plugs...

You should also check to make sure that you actually have a 30GB drive - since the 500's normally came with 10GB drives - which will be a fairly tight fit for Panther, and a very tight fit for Tiger - though if you are not handling graphics too much, it may not be much of an issue.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Macowen said:


> The sellers reponse to the paypal dispute center:
> 
> "The item was as described at the time of foam packing & shipping. If mishandled while unpacking, buyer is responsible for damages, if any.As to its CPU speed, it can be overclocked to 800 MHz, to suit description, although overclocking is not safe for the CPU. So to play safe, it is safe clocked to 500 MHz.Underclocking is safe. Overclocking may result in crash. Ask experts on over clocking of CPU's. If the items is returned back, REFUND action will be initiated as per our rules. Read its full details in our description, quite explanatory therein."
> 
> He basically admits in the above statement that it was shipped without the 800mhz processor.


Make sure you write a strong reply to the sellers dispute response citing any and all information you have learned and offer to provide a paper trail should they require... at the end of the day the seller advertised a machine with with an 800MHz processor, not a processor that could be overclocked to 800MHz, and you should be intitled to a full refund... The down side to the PayPal dispute, is that it can take ages to get resolved...


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

HowEver said:


> In any case, you should return it on receipt of a full refund, minus shipping which you are responsible for--both ways, even if the seller lied about the CPU speed.


Why would the buyer be responsible for shipping if the wrong item was shipped?


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

*Great info*

I was unaware that Apple shipped 800mhz units with CD-Roms

Yes I was able to verify that it did come with a 30 gig HD. And the battery last 1.5 hours from charge to full discharge

I have not reached a resolution with him as of yet. Basically I gave him two options I will return it once I have received my full payment amount plus my shipping costs. Do to his obviously shifty nature I did state that I would not return the product untill I have received full payment into my paypal account. 

Secondly I did give him the option regarding 75$ refund. I would be happy with this as it is much less work on my end. I do realize that there might be future problems with the unit but I am reasonable because I do understand that this is a very old unit.

More then likely I will receive a full refund and spend a bit more (under 500$) for a reasonable G4 that will have a bit more longevity.

I'll keep you posted with updates.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Welcome to eBay.
> 
> You can ask, but it's unlikely to be obtained.


It's a PayPal dispute, not eBay Dispute Resolution... I have been involved in 3 PayPal disputes in my online-lifetime and all three of them I won and all three my total payment, including shipping costs, was refunded...


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Welcome to eBay.
> 
> You can ask, but it's unlikely to be obtained.
> 
> ...


I just ran it again and it is about 1 hr real-time

Also here is a list of our pay-pal dispute conversation so far

From Buyer: Matthew Owen on 5/27/2008 11:59 PDT
So basically you admit that the unit was not shipped with the appropriate 800mhz processor. Your description does not mention anything about reclocking or anything of that nature. I am still waiting your response regarding the e-mail I had sent you regarding either a full refund or partial refund.

From Buyer: Matthew Owen on 5/27/2008 10:12 PDT
Full refund including shipping charges must be credited to my pay-pal account before I will ship back the item. If I were to ship back the item before I receive payment I would lose all rights of redress concerning the amount originally paid for the item plus my return shipping cost

From Seller: Rashid Bolar on 5/27/2008 10:03 PDT
The item was as described at the time of foam packing & shipping. If mishandled while unpacking, buyer is responsible for damages, if any.As to its CPU speed, it can be overclocked to 800 MHz, to suit description, although overclocking is not safe for the CPU. So to play safe, it is safe clocked to 500 MHz.Underclocking is safe. Overclocking may result in crash. Ask experts on over clocking of CPU's. If the items is returned back, REFUND action will be initiated as per our rules. Read its full details in our description, quite explanatory therein.

From Buyer: Matthew Owen on 5/27/2008 09:47 PDT
Ordered Apple i-book IBook G3: 800/128/30GB/CD Received Apple i-book G3: 500/128/30gb/CD 

His response is even more farcical then his e-mails.

cheers
Matt


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

AUGH! I can't believe that there are some Canadians like that! Pisses me right off!  

Sorry to hear of your misfortune, like many others have said I would just get a full refund, pay a little more and get a G4. G3s are really outdated now, even for just notetaking. Once you use the Mac for awhile, you will wish you would have bought a faster machine for everyday use!

One thing, as someone said above, PayPal will refund EVERYTHNG, except for the return shipping costs, which is really nice.

If I were you, I would be tempted to scam the scammer and keep the iBook after you get you refund. :lmao: KIDDING! Or am I... :heybaby:


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Okay, but you need to win the dispute for that. If the seller simply offers to refund, it is unlikely they will include shipping costs.


Do you have experience? I do, and if the seller was in the wrong, PayPal does actually make them refund everything.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Rashid, you got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Um, dude, I said, "Okay," so chill...


Whoa... just asking. Sheesh.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Yes, you never know where such people will show up...
> 
> ehMac.ca - View Profile: Rashid Bolar


It is just sad. Well, I suppose we can all watch out for this creep.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

I had an issue with Rashid Bolar a few months ago about a Pismo part. I ordered a left display hinge and he sent me the right side hinge. It was outside of eBay. He never admitted that it was his mistake and naturally didn't want to refund my payment. I finally bought the hinge from a trusty eBay seller so if someone need a right Pismo hinge you can have it for really cheap. Don't deal with this guy...


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

*Update*

Update.

Still states that 25% re-stock fee and buyer to pay shipping. Has been brought to a claim with pay-pal

Quote
"Explanation on a):CPU speed should be read with M6497, which need not be 800 MHz"

The ad was very specific in in stating a 800mhz processor. He contradicts himself numerous times. 

Seems like a slam dunk case to me but is there anything else I should watch out for? I have the complete paper trail and will be leaving negative feed back tommorow. As soon as I can file a dispute with e-bay itself I will be doing that.

i'm sorry to hear that he has scammed other buyers from this forum. 

Will keep you posted


From PayPal: PayPal on 5/27/2008 18:38 PDT
Seller escalated this dispute to a Claim.

From Seller: Rashid Bolar on 5/27/2008 18:38 PDT
Read extracts from descriptions from eBay Item #: 280228959162: a), b) & c) and their EXPLANATIONS+++ thereafter:---------------a)***** 12" IBook G3(M6497)b)**** Laptop is sold "AS IS" ONLY****c)***Seller's Rules to file claim for refund/part-refund:Return Accepted within 3 days of its receipt; Buyers to bear ALL Return shipping costs; 25% restocking fee will be levied on returns; Shipping cannot be refunded in case of Return.---------------EXPLANATIONS+++:*****Explanation on a):CPU speed should be read with M6497, which need not be 800 MHz.Buyer should have found out CPU Speed of M6497 before bidding.****Explanation on b): SOLD AS IS. Self explanatory.***Explanation on c):Refund/part refund to be initiated, ONLY after receiving the iBook back.Refund will be based on c)*** rules above: Convincing the buyer on above is of no use.So am escalating the dispute into a claim.I'll abide by Paypal's verdict.

From Seller: Rashid Bolar on 5/27/2008 18:36 PDT
Read extracts from descriptions from eBay Item #: 280228959162: a), b) & c) and their EXPLANATIONS+++ thereafter:---------------a)***** 12" IBook G3(M6497)b)**** Laptop is sold "AS IS" ONLY****c)***Seller's Rules to file claim for refund/part-refund:Return Accepted within 3 days of its receipt; Buyers to bear ALL Return shipping costs; 25% restocking fee will be levied on returns; Shipping cannot be refunded in case of Return.---------------EXPLANATIONS+++:*****Explanation on a):CPU speed should be read with M6497, which need not be 800 MHz.Buyer should have found out CPU Speed of M6497 before bidding.****Explanation on b): SOLD AS IS. Self explanatory.***Explanation on c):Refund/part refund to be initiated, ONLY after receiving the iBook back.Refund will be based on c)*** rules above:I am agreeable to paypal's verdict. Rashid Bolar.

From Seller: Rashid Bolar on 5/27/2008 15:12 PDT
Copied from Paypal's Rules:-----------------------Can I request that the buyer return the item for a refund?This is certainly an option. We strongly suggest that you require the buyer uses a shipping service that provides tracking information. This will avoid any confusion over whether the item was actually shipped and when it will arrive.

From Seller: Rashid Bolar on 5/27/2008 15:02 PDT
Refund action, as per our rules cannot be initiated unless the iBook is received by us exactly in the same shipped condition, to check it against complaint.So first step to resolve the dispute amicably, is to re-ship back the item to us, with its tracking #.NOTE TO PAYPAL: No seller will refund any amount, whether full or partial(as per rules), unless the item is RECEIVED BACK, exactly in the same condition.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Just be sure to clearly state that 800 MHz is 800 MHz and that is what the seller advertised it as numerous times so that is what it should arrive at your door as. Also state that you should not have to pay a 25% restocking fee and shipping charges because the seller lied about the speed.

Whatever you do, DON'T send it back unless PayPal tells you to and makes it very clear that the seller can't take off with your money. Also, if and when you do send it back, be sure to use tracking so the seller can't just say it got lost in the mail.

Whatever you do, don't back down! This d*****bag does NOT deserve the privilege of seller on eBay!


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

It's funny, the bastard joined ehMac back in 2005 but has never posted, not once! I guess he joined just so he could lurk forever?

He's a "power seller" on eBay with 470 auctions and a 99.6% positive rating. Yet we have at least two people in this thread who he's scammed. What gives? How is his glowing rating on eBay possible, and why isn't he in jail?

XX)


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

gadgetguy said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T send it back unless PayPal tells you to and makes it very clear that the seller can't take off with your money. Also, if and when you do send it back, be sure to use tracking so the seller can't just say it got lost in the mail.


Actually, I wouldn't send it back at all. This guy has made numerous comments about it being "as described when shipped" etc. My bet is that, when he gets it back, he'll just say it's not in the same condition as when he sent it and, therefore, not his problem.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Macowen said:


> Update.
> 
> Still states that 25% re-stock fee and buyer to pay shipping. Has been brought to a claim with pay-pal
> 
> ...


Macowen, please give this guy the bitchslapping he deserves. I just looked at the auction a few minutes ago. It specifically states the notebook as operating @ 800 MHz. It's amazing; the garbage he's telling you.

Serve him up an iSlap.

Seeing that he was or is a member of the forum, it would have been interesting to have him come on here and defend his "policies".


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

In his profile:

Last Activity: Apr 11th, 2005 08:24 PM


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

The same guy ripped me off for a Pismo I bought last year. It was advertised as a 400 Mhz, when I recieved it it was a 233 Mhz. He gave the excuse of "We have new employees so they must have shipped the wrong item, therefore its not our fault, honest mistake" or some BS such as that. I ended up getting my money back after a few nasty emails to the seller, eBay, and Paypal. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Queue (May 12, 2005)

How about an update?


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

*Update!*

Here is the last e-mail from the seller :

Dear Matthew,
Hi.
Let others have a hearty laugh. First let them open the cover and
find out ACTUAL(800 MHz.) CPU Capacity.
I trust my technician, who has been with me for 3 years.
I requested you to peep into it to ascertain the CPU mark inside.
You can overclock it to 800 MHz(set jumper on moboard) at your risk.
There is practically not much difference in functionality between 500
MHz. & 800 MHz.

But you preferred to complain to paypal who will drag it for one month
or even more.
Let both of us face their music.
So no more personal emails between us, ANY MORE, bcoz you preferred to
complain to paypal, instead of open talk. Just over a silly CPU
speed???!!!! It works perfect alright.

Doesn't bother me at all, bcoz I know what I am talking about.
I service powerbooks and iBooks and am too good at them.

Clocking any CPU is a debatable issue. Paypal will ascertain it.
I'll explain to them with proof.

Now that the matter is under dispute, let us wait for their verdict in
about 1 month.
I think you jumped one step ahead, skipping one step.
Not in good spirits as a good eBayer/a friend.

If it is returned, refund will be as per rules in our description.

Rashid Bolar.
for: impexcomp - eBay ID.


Quote
"You can overclock it to 800 MHz(set jumper on moboard) at your risk."

"There is practically not much difference in functionality between 500
MHz. & 800 MHz."

"Clocking any CPU is a debatable issue. Paypal will ascertain it.
I'll explain to them with proof."

There are 3 or seperate occassions in this correspondance that say or imply that the processor not 800mhz. I have not written the seller back after this cause it would be pointless, let paypal handle it now.

I was contacted by ebay but am still trying to figure out if this Joss person is real or not but I'll state shortened case in my reponse.

Here is a record of that email and response:
Hello Joss

Thank you for taking the time to review my case. I would like to fix a few factual errors in your e-mail regarding:
CA56258


Item was received, unfortuantly the item varied significatly from it's originnal subscription. At issue was the processor which was advertised as 800mhz (Please see original item description). When the item was received it was quickly determined to have a 500mhz processor. In terms of computing power, the different in processor speed represented 3 lesser generations of Apple I-books. This is/was not a minor problem but significatly changed the value and functionality of the item. 

Upon request refund I was informed that I was to pay shipping costs and 25% restock fee's. Both conditions were highly unacceptable and ludacris, especially since the error rested solely on the seller. 

I have also heard of to other buyers that have had similar "misappropriations" in their dealing with Mr. Bolar.
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/65215-am-i-being-scammed-my-first-mac.html

Please provide me with more information on how the paypal/ebay dispute process will unfold.

Kindly
Matthew Owen

> Date: Thu, 29 May 2008 16:31:36 -0700
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: CA56258 Thank you for contacting eBay Trust and Safety. (KMM56479048V3852L0KM)
> From: [email protected]
>
> Hello,
>
> Thank you for taking the time to write into eBay Customer Support. My
> name is Joss and I am happy to assist you further with the laptop you
> purchased, item #280228959162.
>
> I'm sorry to hear that you have sent payment and have yet to receive
> what you won. I realize how frustrating it can be when your seller is
> being unresponsive. Although I'm not able to erase the frustration you
> have experienced in this situation, I will offer my complete assistance
> to help you end this transaction successfully.
>
> If you have not yet phoned your seller, we suggest that you contact them
> to help resolve the matter.
>
> Please follow the steps below to obtain the seller's contact
> information:
>
> 1. Click the "Advanced Search" link at the top of most eBay pages.
> 2. Click the "Find Contact Information" link under the "Members" heading
> on the left side of the page.
> 3. Enter the member's User ID and the Item number.
> 4. Click the "Search" button. You may be asked to sign in.
>
> If you are unable to resolve this matter with the seller, we encourage
> you to file a dispute through PayPal. Because you paid with PayPal, your
> purchase is automatically covered up to C$315 for items bought on
> eBay.ca, or US$200 on eBay.com. Some transactions are covered up to
> $2,000 by PayPal Buyer Protection.
>
> You will need to file your dispute within 45 days from the payment date
> to be eligible for this protection. Please keep in mind that a dispute
> can be closed once a transaction is resolved; however, after this
> timeframe has expired, you will be unable to open a dispute.
>
> To report this issue to PayPal, please follow these steps:
>
> 1. Log in to your PayPal account.
> 2. Click "Resolution Center" at the top of the page.
> 3. Click the "Report a Problem" link.
> 4. Select "Item dispute," click the "Continue" button, and follow the
> prompts to open the dispute.
>
> You will be able to view the status of your claim at any point on the
> PayPal site.
>
> Please be assured, we take reports of this nature very seriously, and
> this seller's account will be reviewed for possible action.
>
> I trust that this information has been useful to you. If you have any
> further questions please do not hesitate to contact us again.
>
> Kind regards,
>
> Joss W.
> eBay Customer Support 


I can't file a e-bay dispute process till tommorow which I will.


Two questions I have:

1) What and why do I have to go about filing a e-bay dispute if I have already done one with paypal. I thought they were the same entity?

2) Why am I unable to file a negative rating against him. I have waited ten days. Is it because I have an ongoing dispute and have to wait till it's resolved. I can put in all the information but I can make the "continue and leave feedback button" to work, it just does nothing.

Anyways as always I'll keep you posted

Cheers
Matt


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

That moron continually contradicts himself!


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Macowen said:


> I can't file a e-bay dispute process till tommorow which I will.
> 
> 
> Two questions I have:
> ...


eBay owns Paypal - they aren't (technically) the same entity. This separation may be maintained for various reasons. I kinda think it is a bit of a conspiracy - so if the "brand" of one is tainted it doesn't wreck the other... or so that they can play good cop/bad cop with their customer service... or something.



Macowen said:


> 2) Why am I unable to file a negative rating against him. I have waited ten days. Is it because I have an ongoing dispute and have to wait till it's resolved. I can put in all the information but I can make the "continue and leave feedback button" to work, it just does nothing.
> 
> Anyways as always I'll keep you posted
> 
> ...


I believe you are correct - you can't file a negative feedback at the moment because the dispute is still open and unresolved.

In this situation the only resolution I would accept would be a full refund, but that's me. The guy has lied.

If you are OK with less - that is your call. Whatever you do, *do not* open up the laptop and check inside (like he's telling you to). If you were to do that, to check on the fiction's he is emailing you, then he'll likely claim it was damaged by you in the process - after all, how much truth has there been in what he's been saying so far?

Also - unless he's getting these things for free and has "technicians" aplenty with nothing but time on their hands I don't think these things are worth overclocking by 300Mhz. The price difference at this point is not worth a technician's time, or a real business paying for a technician's time either.

I'm also not even sure if you can overclock these the way he's describing - an eMac - yeah, but I haven't heard of iBooks being done that way. I may be mistaken in that though.

Good luck, keep us posted (and thanks for keeping us informed so far).


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

EvanPitts said:


> However, the 500MHz iBook did not have the logic board problems of later machines, where the GPU chip becomes detached from the board causing video failure. There are always caveats.
> 
> For note taking and other general portable uses, a 500MHz is entirely adequate - but I would really put pressure on to get a partial refund, since the machine is less than what was promised.
> 
> Without the Airport card option, I wouldn't pay more than perhaps $75 for a 500MHz, especially since it has inadequate memory to run Panther (which needs 256MB) or Tiger (which really needs the maximum of 576MB/640MB depending on machine revision). With an original Airport card, the value would be higher, perhaps $15 or so for a machine in excellent condition.


What? How are paying over $150 for a 500MHZ then? Airport cards on ebay are about $40, and if you upgrade the RAM it can run Panther and Tiger.


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay, SOLUTION:

End the talk with the seller and REPORT it and write everything you can-bad words, nasty talk until he gives you the money back.

He's clearly trying to scam you, by making you think you're a novice and you'll probably not bother to look inside.

Honestly!!

UPDATE:

LOOK AT WHAT HE SAID!!!! LOOK AT THE LISTING!!!

"with FAST - 800 MHz. CPU" So why is it a 500MHZ CPU?

Check the model number and serial number and call apple to check.


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Guys, how about we ALL send an eBay message to this guy and say we agree?


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

If you just lift up the iBook keyboard you should see a sticker under with the ibook specs but he could have replaced the upper case or the sticker. Would you tell us what you see under the keyboard ?

I'm in the same boat than you. I opened a dispute with a ebay seller thru Paypal and now I cannot leave a negative feedback to the seller.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

GlassOnion said:


> If you just lift up the iBook keyboard you should see a sticker under with the ibook specs but he could have replaced the upper case or the sticker. Would you tell us what you see under the keyboard ?
> 
> I'm in the same boat than you. I opened a dispute with a ebay seller thru Paypal and now I cannot leave a negative feedback to the seller.


Did your dispute resolve?
I had to open a dispute with a seller a couple of months ago. Once I did, the seller sent me another mouse (the first one may have been lost in shipping - though because there was never a functional tracking number I think it was more likely it was lost in the seller's warehouse) I was able to leave feedback once we had resolved the dispute.

Has your dispute finished? If it hasn't, you will probably be able to leave feedback once it has.

Though I have only experienced one of these, and that one worked out OK. YMMV - good luck.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

eggman said:


> I'm also not even sure if you can overclock these the way he's describing - an eMac - yeah, but I haven't heard of iBooks being done that way. I may be mistaken in that though.
> ....


I am mistaken - it is possible to overclock an iBook in a similar fashion to the eMac:
MacMod.com - Your Mac Modification HQ - iBook Dual USB Hard Drive Replacement & Overclocking

Though check out the web page to see the kind of effort required to do this.

I don't think it is for the faint of heart - and in my opinion it isn't worth the $ difference that the laptop could bring IF you indeed did get it working at the higher speed and found a buyer willing to pay for an *overclocked iBook*, of course if you were not going to tell them it was overclocked... or worse - not overclocked (and actually slower than the buyer agreed to) - that is a whole different story.


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

eggman said:


> Did your dispute resolve?


No not yet. I escalated with a claim at Paypal.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

eggman said:


> I am mistaken - it is possible to overclock an iBook in a similar fashion to the eMac:
> MacMod.com - Your Mac Modification HQ - iBook Dual USB Hard Drive Replacement & Overclocking
> 
> Though check out the web page to see the kind of effort required to do this.
> ...


I've heard of overclocking iBooks (I was thinking about doing it to my 900mhz but found it was dangerous and ill advised to do so). I've never heard of being able to clock it faster that +100 mhz, this website Eggman's pointed to seems to indicate a speed bump of 150mHz.

A 500 overclocked to 800? Well, either it's a lie or it's going to burst into flames, but either way it's not what you paid for and not something you'd want to keep.


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

*Negative feed back left*

Finally able to put negative feed back.

Found out that putting in a claim with e-bay just takes you to the pay-pal page so I guess you only have to do one.

I keep ya posted

cheers
Matt


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Macowen said:


> Finally able to put negative feed back.
> 
> Found out that putting in a claim with e-bay just takes you to the pay-pal page so I guess you only have to do one.
> 
> ...


I am not sure that this wasn't a touch premature - was the dispute resolution process concluded?

Now the seller has lost one (admittedly a tiny one) incentive that he may have had to rectify the problem. (a problem that he himself had created by trying to scam you - but still a problem).

At a minimum you've left a clear warning to others which is a good thing. 
I hope it doesn't cost you a better solution.

Let us know how the dispute continues through paypal.

Hopefully they will take the time to read both the auction and the BS emails the seller was sending you - that makes it all crystal clear. 

(maybe I'm too "nice" or maybe I just don't trust paypal/ebay's dispute resolution system so much)

Based on my own experiences with paypal's and ebay's "canned response" email systems I don't have a great deal of confidence in their ability to actually read - it has been a while since I dealt with them that way so maybe they've improved.

Thanks for the update - good luck as it continues!


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

Tough brake macowen, best of luck. 

Seems like this guy just made a mistake and instead of doing the honourable thing keeps trying to bs his way out. 

As far as I know the cpu is soldered to the motherboard and multipliers and bus frequencies are factory set. There are no jumpers, at best maybe points that can be soldered and not easily accessable. Nothing like what we see on PC motherboards (but then again those are sold without cpus, so it makes sense you can manipulate settings).

If you haven't left feedback don't. You have 90 days to leave feedback. Mark your calandar and wait it out. Otherwise you run the risk of getting retaliatory negative feedback.

Ed


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

eggman said:


> Based on my own experiences with paypal's and ebay's "canned response" email systems I don't have a great deal of confidence in their ability to actually read - it has been a while since I dealt with them that way so maybe they've improved.


Persistence pays, though. Recently I had a problem where I could not put up any item for sale, was getting some weird non-descriptive error messages. I contacted tech support 3 times, chatted twice, etc, till finally the error was discovered (after a million theories and "clear your cache"): I had a Canadian account, but was trying to sell in the UK (since I live here currently), therefore some mysterious error was happening ,and they switched their records to put me in the UK. that simple. 

I only hope it will be simpler to switch it back to Canada once I return there. Moral though, persistence pays, though I spent a good week cursing eBay lol

Patrix


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

smashedbanana said:


> If you haven't left feedback don't. You have 90 days to leave feedback. Mark your calandar and wait it out. Otherwise you run the risk of getting retaliatory negative feedback.
> 
> Ed


There is no such thing as negative feedback from the seller anymore - sellers are not allowed to leave negative or neutral feedback on any sale. Worst decision eBay ever made and it's already burned me as a seller. eBay says there won't be an issue of buyers using this "new" system to blackmail sellers, but I had one buyer actually wait for the deadline for feedback to change (May 14th) to "demand" a partial refund or he would give me a negative feedback. I refused to back down as he paid a fair price and I wasn't dishonest in my description, he failed in his blackmail attempt - through eBay and PayPal - and gave me a libelous and rude negative feedback that borders on their removal policy (but not over the line says eBay - so it stays and I have a blemish now on my almost perfect feedback). I usually would have given him a negative in return to warn other sellers, but we are not allowed to do so - positive or nothing at all.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

GlassOnion said:


> If you just lift up the iBook keyboard you should see a sticker under with the ibook specs but he could have replaced the upper case or the sticker. Would you tell us what you see under the keyboard ?


Hi,

I'm interested as to what information is under the keyboard. Also, can you post a screen shot of the system profiler or About This Mac?

s.


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

*Update*

Arrgghh

Well now this just sucks!

I turned on the unit last night and after about 3 minutes of running I got a pop-up that my date and time has been changed (the msg was very fast) it did say something more but I was unable to read it. After that the unit just shut down and would not start, no chime now screen flicker nothing. I tried to restart it this morning and got a half hearted chirp but it shut down right after that and will not start at all.

I have no idea, being the date and time was the last msg I saw could it be the CMOS Battery??

I'm at a loss


When it was working the system profilers clearly said 500mhz on it, I would send a snap shot but well the unit has decided to just die. I don't think I should mess around with taking it apart, frankly I'm worried that when I do return it that the seller will say something like it is not in original condition or something like that. He's already tried to pull a fast one so I don't want to give him the luxury. Besides I looked at the unit and it looks like you need special tools to open it up, I'm not technically adapt and it looks complicated. 

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah do not open the laptop. And yes, System Profiler should have shown 800MHz if it was indeed clocked as such.

While the CPU speed is the major issue, make sure you compare other facets of Apple's G3500 and 800 iBooks to add to your case, such as memory capacity (regardless of what yours shipped with), frontside buss speed, memory speed, drive capacity, graphical processor unit RAM and generation, etc. These all play into a computer's value as well. PLUS the overall age of a 500MHz unit versus an 800MHz unit and how MTB (mean time to breakdown) of the components are different and therefore longevity of a 500MHz system will be shorter than an 800MHz system as of this current date.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Macowen said:


> I turned on the unit last night and after about 3 minutes of running I got a pop-up that my date and time has been changed (the msg was very fast) it did say something more but I was unable to read it. After that the unit just shut down and would not start, no chime now screen flicker nothing. I tried to restart it this morning and got a half hearted chirp but it shut down right after that and will not start at all.
> 
> I have no idea, being the date and time was the last msg I saw could it be the CMOS Battery??


The iBook does not have a PRAM battery - and the three minutes then death is indicative of a bad battery pack. The machine will probably not be portable without a new battery.

So plug in the machine, and hold down the power button. It will take a minute, but you will get an odd "bong" kind of noise, and the system will complain about the settings being wrong - but let it boot and it will come back to life. Let the system charge for a few hours. There is a button on the battery that if you push it, a number of green lights will glow. One flashing light means the pack is almost out of power - while all four means that you are either close to or at full charge.

Once you get all four lights - then unplug the machine, and see how long it takes for it to quit. A good battery will give you three to four hours of use; less if you have an Airport card. A bad battery may give you 45 seconds (like on one of my machines), 6-10 minutes (like on my other machine)...



> When it was working the system profilers clearly said 500mhz on it, I would send a snap shot but well the unit has decided to just die. I don't think I should mess around with taking it apart...


The iBooks are rather complicated to take apart and I don't recommend it unless you are someone who is very careful and can patiently read instructions. (I have seen Apple technicians screw them up...) If you flip the keyboard up, (two tabs between the function keys at the top pull back, and you can raise it to access the Airport slot / RAM slot) there should be a tag that has the system information on it - the default memory size, processor clock speed, etc.

Most of the G3 iMacs will have bad batteries by this stage of the game - and a new battery is worth $90-120, depending where you get it. I hope you can get this sorted out, the seller looks like a real luser...


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you get a battery on eBay it's about $40 + shipping


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Quicksilver G4 said:


> If you get a battery on eBay it's about $40 + shipping


Wasn't eBay the original source of the problem addressed in this thread?

One is better off buying locally if possible - then you can go and actually see what one is buying, eBay may be fine for some items, but who really knows? I have read all kinds of fraud, people being shipped dirty old rags, rocks, broken items, items not agreed to in the first place, misrepresentation.

A $40 battery off of eBay will probably be one strong enough to light the indicator lights for fifteen seconds before failing - oh, unless the seller is pawning off defective G4 iBook batteries that burst into flames. One is better off with something like Kijiji or Craigslist because at least you meet someone, and can check out the goods. eBay is all about problems - especially when they drag them out for so long. EhMac is pretty good as well, though the new system at once got rid of the spammers and all of the interesting used gear that is out there.


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

Just googled Rashid Bolar. So happy that this post comes up second with the word scam in it. Oh happy days. What goes around comes around .

And Matt good luck! I have no experience of eBay but I certainly sympathise.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

Yet another example of why I won't buy off of eBay.


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well still, there are very few scammers out there-out of my over 64 purchases, there were about 3 where it isn't "just right" but in the end I was happy with it. I got a 500MHZ iBook, not exactly the condition as expected but hey, for $140 it even came with an airport card...


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

For things like batteries, eBay is your better bet because of the price, just use common sense when buying one. If the seller is using broken English or if he's not clear, avoid it. That said, I wouldn't spend the money on a battery. Does/did the seller have a DOA warranty? Even if he did it would be up by now. Sorry, typing my thoughts! Looks like you may have to find a battery or the iBook could show up at his door "damaged in shipping".  

I would also like to point out that eBay is definitely not all bad. In my near 200 transactions, I've only had two go bad and that was because of UPS. Read the story.  

It's good for people like me who need to MacBook Pro portability and power but can't go out a drop $3.5k. For example, my MBP (1.83 CD, SuperDrive, 2 GB RAM, 80 GB HD, babied in original box) was slightly under $1500 about a year ago.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Well least as a buyer, he cannot give you negative feedback (as of a couple months ago, sellers cannot give buyers negative or neutral feedbacks, but the buyers can give them either...)

As others have already echo'd file a dispute with both ebay and paypal that the item was not sold as described.


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

*Now that the I-book has totally crapped out what do I do?*

So I tried to restart it last night and it booted fine but here is the full error msg


Your date and time has been changed to a date and time before May 24 2001. Please change your date and time in a so and so box. Warning this will cause erratic behavior of your apple product.

And then it just turns off. The Battery read 100% and I was using the ac adapter.

It won't start after that I can't even get a chirp

Any idea's folks I'm at a complete loss and what does this mean when I ship this brick back to the seller??

Any idea's on the problem???

Any idea's on shipping it back and possible reprocusions?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
Sounds like a pretty serious problem, probably something wrong with the logic board that can not be repaired. Usually if the machine complains about the RTC, it will proceed to boot the system. So you should make notes of all of this, and make sure to tell eBay/PayPal that the seller shipped you a non-functional machine - and it did not mention anywhere in the ad that the machine was non-functional/for parts only...


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> Sounds like a pretty serious problem, probably something wrong with the logic board that can not be repaired. Usually if the machine complains about the RTC, it will proceed to boot the system. So you should make notes of all of this, and make sure to tell eBay/PayPal that the seller shipped you a non-functional machine - and it did not mention anywhere in the ad that the machine was non-functional/for parts only...


The thing is that the machine worked well for the first 5 days and then after that I had the problem. I don't think it will affect my original claim. I haven't heard anything back from pay-pal, although they did send me a e-mail saying that it's under review.

Is there a point in the dispute process where I get to explain my details and provide evidence?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Macowen said:


> The thing is that the machine worked well for the first 5 days and then after that I had the problem. I don't think it will affect my original claim. I haven't heard anything back from pay-pal, although they did send me a e-mail saying that it's under review.
> 
> Is there a point in the dispute process where I get to explain my details and provide evidence?


Well lets put it this way, you already had a perfectly valid claim for item not as described, theres no need to further complicate the matter beyond that.


----------



## Macowen (May 27, 2008)

kb244 said:


> Well lets put it this way, you already had a perfectly valid claim for item not as described, theres no need to further complicate the matter beyond that.


My thoughts exactly....

What I'm worried about is the seller receiving the item when and if I win the dispute and having him turn around and saying it's not in original condition. which will most likely happen.

I'm thinking of using the money if and when I win for either a 12" G4 or the Asus Eee PC. Both I think would suite my need perfectly, I need a small note-book that I can easily carry around when meeting clients. I don't want to spend a ton of money on it because I need it primarily as a note taker and light internet surfer. Now that I've discovered open office I don't think I'll even need Ms Word.

I can't justify spending 1500-2000 grand on a laptop (althought I could write it off as an expense). Why I'm leaning for the G4 is the full size keyboard, it is a bigger then the Asus Eee pc which I've heard are getting great reviews but the major complaint is the keyboard is to crammed.

oh well the search continues

Matt


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Macowen said:


> I'm thinking of using the money if and when I win for either a 12" G4 or the Asus Eee PC. Both I think would suite my need perfectly, I need a small note-book that I can easily carry around when meeting clients. I don't want to spend a ton of money on it because I need it primarily as a note taker and light internet surfer. Now that I've discovered open office I don't think I'll even need Ms Word.


Even without OpenOffice - there is no need for M$Word. There are plenty of decent real word processors, like Mellel, Nisus, MarinerWrite; or even AppleWorks which is pretty slim and is easily wedged onto older machines with no problem. Oh, and if you are just using the word processing feature of OpenOffice, I would also suggest AbiWord (which is just the OO word processor on it's own, and is available for OSX in regular and portable versions).

As for a machine, the G4 iBooks had a number of issues: batteries were recalled, and the logic boards came under a special replacement program. I'd make sure that if you do buy a used G4, buy it from someone reputable (ie. not on eBay), perhaps someone local who is upgrading from a G4 to a MBA or something - then you know they are getting rid of it because it is surplus, rather than some junk that doesn't work right (or perhaps was bought at a school board auction and has been pounded on by students for five years).

The Asus machine may fill the task as well, with caveats - it is difficult to get documents and data off of the Asus system and onto any other kind of machine, at least with their odd file formats. Google Documents could be the saving grace if you have regular access to WiFi.

If you don't mind the Windoze dain bramage, there are also small sized Dell and HP offerings, but really, they are not very good machines, and you will end up with the problem that XP is soon to be discontinued - and these machines are too weak to run Fi$ta.

As for the keyboard. The G4 keyboard is entirely usable, though not comfortable if you have a great deal of typing to do on a regular basis. So I wouldn't rule out an Asus machine, especially if you can get a decent one at a good price. For heavier typing, you should be able to add an external keyboard (though not as portable, it would be fine at home or office. My older iMac keyboard actually fits in my brief case, so I can bring it with me with the laptop on field trips when I do transcription work.

It all comes down to budget. Plus, if there was a machine available on EhMac, such as a Pismo, or any decently working G3/G4 iBook/Powerbook that hasn't been abused - then they would also be a good selection at the right price.


----------



## penguin456 (Apr 8, 2007)

*buy local*



> Plus, if there was a machine available on EhMac, - then they would also be a good selection at the right price.


I couldn't agree more. EhMac is a great place to look for parts and macs. I've had great success when looking for a motherboard, and a few other parts.


----------



## fender_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

I wouldn't even bother pissing around with the thing anymore. Just box it up and wait to send it back. As I understand you will send it to PayPal.


----------



## ghcimacs (Jan 25, 2008)

Macowen said:


> Thanks everyone for the insight and knowledge regarding the G3
> 
> Yes I have opended up a paypal dispute. Because it is a recent sale I am unable to open up a dispute with ebay untill may 31st and I am unable to leave neg feedback till tommorow.
> 
> ...


Beamecho, This is where i bought myne. go to beamecho.com my fellow torontonian. Service is amazing. Good luck about the scam, That guy sounds like a jerk.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, Macowen? Any news yet? It's been ten days since your last post


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

fender_guy said:


> I wouldn't even bother pissing around with the thing anymore. Just box it up and wait to send it back. As I understand you will send it to PayPal.


Huh? What are you talking about? PayPal does not operate a escrow/forwarding service. They'll say send it back to the seller directly.


----------



## Queue (May 12, 2005)

So what was the final outcome?


----------

